# 300 ct Glass Cabinet Humidor - $139 Cheaphumidors.com



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in the market for my first humidor. Any opinions or experiences with this 300 ct unit from cheaphumidors.com?



















http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...GTB&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=22


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

The machanical part with hinges worries me, just something more to fail


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

I haven't had any experience with cheaphumidors.com personally - but i think it looks like a cheaply made, functional humidor. It may be a little rough around the edges -- but speaking from experience, it may be better to hop on that deal - 300ct from the beginning might be best, i still have my 50ct, but if you plan on jumping down that slope as fast as you can, the 300 may not be too big. But again, might be a bit wary about the quality of construction.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

My first humi has hinges like that and still works fine, it has never failed, just do not be forceful with them.

The humi looks nice, but does not look air tight, there is a gap between the front doors. If you can monitor it daily, then it should not be a problem.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I know Ryan (cigarmonkel) has this exact one and says it holds humidity great. You could PM him.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks good but I don't like the drawers and doors. With those in there, you get even less storage than a regular 300 count which is about half of that. For $10 more, I would get this one. http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...00FL&Category_Code=LGHUMIDORS&Product_Count=2

If looks don't matter, get a cooler!
:2


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

It looks very nice, but it looks to me like there would be a lot of fail points.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, after thinking about it, there are too many moving parts. It's a good piece if I want to show it off, but I'm not sure if I want that yet. It would get 'wows' at a party I guess with the trays that fold out and cabinet doors with drawers.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Isn't that the same one Fenway's girlfirend bought him?


----------

